# Ab ins neue Teichjahr



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2005)

Hallo, 

der Winter ist wohl um und das Frühjahr kann endlich kommen. 
Auch im Teich regt sich wieder einiges. 
Bei mir ist seit einer Woche die Luftpolsterfolie weg und ich habe endlich wieder ungetrübte Sicht auf das Wasser und seine Bewohner. 

Leider habe ich diesen Winter einen Fisch verloren. Ein Ochiba, der sich im Dezember eine größere Schnitt- Risswunde tief im Maul zugezogen hatte. Diese ist über den Winter verpilzt und ich denke er ist an der Verpilzung regelrecht erstickt. Ich hätte den Fisch in die IH nehmen sollen, aber hinterher ist man bekanntlich immer klüger.  :cry:  

Der Rest hat den Winter hervorragend überstanden und musste sich heute einer Einzelvisite mit anschließender Salzkur beugen. 

Ich hoffe, auch in euren Teichen ist alles fit für das anstehende Teichjahr. 

Ich verfolge gerne die Beiträge in anderen Koiforen und bin somit mal wieder über momentan aktuelle Beiträge zur Parasitenprophylaxe gestolpert. 
Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so von dem Thema haltet. 
Bin kein Freund der vorbeugenden Teichbehandlung und bevorzuge doch eher das oben genannte Kurzzeitsalzbad. Ist natürlich bei einer gewissen Anzahl von Fischen wesentlich zeitaufwendiger, aber ich denke wasserschonender. 

Schönes Wochenende, 
Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2005)

Moin, Moin!!


Ich habe meinen Teich vor 14 Tagen abgedeckt und den Filter wieder in
Betrieb genommen.
Verluste gab es keine, auch der gesamte Nachwuchs hat es problemlos überstanden.
Zur Zeit sieht es auch nicht nach der Anwesenheit von übermäßig vielen __ Parasiten aus. Ab und an juckt es wohl mal, is aber eher selten.

Ich halte sehr viel von einer gewissen Prophylaxe.   
Salzbäder habe ich Anfangs auch gemacht. Sind nach dem Winter sicher nicht schlecht, da sie vitalisierend und abschleimend wirken. Hab ich aber eingestellt. Mir ist das Rausfangen zu stressig.
Wenn Prophylaxe mit Medikamenten, dann gegen Einzeller und __ Würmer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe den Teich for knapp 10 Tagen aus dem Winterschlaf geholt. Soweit alles in bester Ordnung, alle Fische wohlauf.
Gestern dann die Überraschung: sie sind zutraulicher als im Herbst, fressen schon aus der Hand und nuckeln am Finger 
Was Hunger alles ausmachen kann 

Alles in allem ein gut überstandener Winter,
hoffe es geht euch ähnlich
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

mittlerweile habe ich 17° im Wasser „freu“ und die Koi sind gut drauf.
Habe jetzt angefangen mit Seidenraupen und Spirolina zu füttern.
Die Koi sind sehr verfressen da muss man aufpassen dass man nicht vor lauter Freude zu viel gibt.
Bald werde ich meine neuen Koi in den Teich setzen und hoffe dass sie sich gut eingewöhnen.
Seid 7 Monaten sind die jetzt in einem 450L Becken und sind auf stolze 25-30 cm gewachsen.
Prophylaxe habe ich noch nie gemacht aber es gibt doch einige die das für sehr wichtig halten. Bin am überlegen ob ich es auch machen soll????????
Was meint Ihr

Gruß andy


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hallo Andy, 

17°C, da kann ich nur von träumen. 

Sicherlich ein großer Vorteil deiner Überdachung. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

hallo rainer,

14° grad hab ich auch schon - ohne irgendwelche abdeckungen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

so die neuen sind im Teich und haben nicht mal geschmollt „freu“.
Letzte Woche (Donnerstag) habe ich mit der Prophylaxe begonnen. Ich hoffe es war kein Fehler.
Bis jetzt haben meine Koi es sehr gut vertragen und fressen wie immer.
Heute habe ich das letzte Mal behandelt gegen Costia und co. In 6 Tagen werde ich noch mal eine Prophylaxe gegen Haut und Kiemenwürmer starten.
Da ich so etwas noch nie gemacht habe bin ich gespannt ob es etwas nutzt.
Die letzten beiden Jahre hatte ich leichte Probleme mit Costia die ich mit Kaliumpermanganat in den Griff bekommen habe. Vielleicht bleibt mir das dieses Jahr erspart.
Mein Wasser hat jetzt 18° erreicht und die Heizung springt nur noch selten an.
Jetzt kommt der Sommer.  

Gruß andy


----------

